# Pass Labs



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Pass labs, known for making some of the best sounding and very well constructed amplifiers, have come to market with to new preamps. A step up from their X series, with full remote control, these two preamps have a better sound signature than of past Pass Labs amplifiers, according to them.


http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...s_new_xp-10_and_xp-20_preamplifiers002737.php


----------



## MrAcoustat (Mar 14, 2009)

High Greg i don't know much about their preamps but my friend as an X350 power amp with a Jeff Rowland Consonance preamp this amp is everything they say about it he owns Acoustat's 4s the control this amp as is phenominal it shows whose the boss he use to own Audio Research classics 150 mono blocks the mids where sweeter but no way did they control the bass like his passlab bought it used and paid 1/3 of the retail price the amp is about 3 years old in mint condition what a deal.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Page Not Found.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

MrAcoustat said:


> High Greg i don't know much about their preamps but my friend as an X350 power amp with a Jeff Rowland Consonance preamp this amp is everything they say about it he owns Acoustat's 4s the control this amp as is phenominal it shows whose the boss he use to own Audio Research classics 150 mono blocks the mids where sweeter but no way did they control the bass like his passlab bought it used and paid 1/3 of the retail price the amp is about 3 years old in mint condition what a deal.


Yes, thats what I`m talking about. Very good to hear your friend is enjoying his system with the Pass. That is excellent. What we music and equipment lovers are all about.


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

I've owned the x250.5 and upgraded to the newer x350.5 which I paired with an Odyssey Candela tube preamp and the sound is phenomenal. I do plan to try out one of Pass' new preamps as I haven't had a chance to listen to them in my system. Let me just say this about Pass Labs products: top notch quality, excellent sound, and above all awesome service and customer support. I wish more companies were running their businesses like this.


----------



## AudioTWK (Jan 17, 2009)

A little late to the party, as an owner and a big fan of Nelson Pass' amps design going back to his famous Stasis Ckt., this thread piqued my curiosity. I've listened to the XP10 preamp with XA60.5 driving the Gershman Gap speakers. I have listened to the Gap numerous times but didn't really catch my attention until this time. The Pass stack surely made the Gap sing. It was detailed, live, pure and wonderful sensation. I was listening to Bebel Gilberto's "Azul" and "Tanto Tempo". Angèle Dubeau's violin in "Fairy Tale" and "Fragile Dream" pieces were full of flair and emotions. The Pass are really a superb product and I completely agree with ddtgr.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

As an engineer, I'm a fan of Nelson's designs. I find them elegant, creative and well thought out and the amplifiers well constructed and classy looking. As a DIYer, I love how much he and his staff such as Wayne give to the DIY community by providing a lot of information, assistance and even product designs.
The last part is excellent, because as I can solder, it saves me having to fork over the high retail prices for his amps here.

I also like his sense of humour (from XP20 OM).


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I love Nelson Pass' elegant designs and have owned the Aleph 30. I like the simple 2 gain stage amps from his First Watt company. That being said, I would love to own one of his current more powerful integrated amps. Owning one of his integrateds may just cause me to stop with 2 channels of sound and not pursue muti-channel, probably heresy on this forum.


----------



## Craig Simon (Jan 18, 2008)

I've used Pass Aleph 2 amps for years. The pure class A sound is just so sweet. But now that I have purchased ATC powered speakers the Aleph 2s just sit there staring at me. Yet, I haven't been able to convince myself to sell them


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

You could loan it to me, that way you don't have to "sell" it. 

You won't feel guilty that such a fine piece is not being used while I get to enjoy a piece of equipment that I probably do not deserve to own. Win-win situation there, I must say!


----------



## Craig Simon (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll give it some consideration


----------

